# It's war in the vineyard



## grapeman (Sep 2, 2013)

It's war in the vineyard this year against the birds and four legged critters. The battles began a couple weeks ago as we placed Havaheart traps out for the racoons. This was followed by bird netting and this last week we got the rest of the vineyard covered. So far the birds are at bay.

The first day after setting the traps we caught 5 coons in 6 traps. Things have dwindled as we eliminated many of them down to a trickle of one every few days. So far the count is 13 racoons, 2 cats and two black and white Peppie LaPu's (aka skunks). This evening was the latest catch of one coon and one skunk. Keith took the pickup and loaded them in to get rid of them just as a severe thunderstorm descended on us. Wouldn't you know it that also made it get dark soon and both animals are nocturnal so he doesn't dare move the skunk and remove it after dark in the rain. I guess we have to wait until morning and try to get them out without getting sprayed by the skunk. Hopefully he doesn't let loose tonight while in the truck!

Not sure who won this battle yet.................................


----------



## Julie (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm thinking this a tie.


----------



## lawrstin (Sep 2, 2013)

Have you tried ammonia and red pepper sprinkled around the perimeter?


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 2, 2013)

Have you tried a drum of water? Don't answer that.


----------



## grapeman (Sep 3, 2013)

Well the troops have come out unscathed. There was no mustard gas discharged, but the faint smell of it says that the opponent was armed and prepared to use the chemical gasses.

Lawrstin we have not tried ammonia or red pepper. This is around acres of vines and that would be impractical and the effectiveness questionable. After losing an acre of grapes last year, I am not prepared to take a chance. That happened in spite of the vines being fully netted. By the time we found it was racoons, the grapes were gone. The grapes in that vineyard are about a week from harvest and I don't want to take chances. The USDA is trapping the coons also and vaccinating for rabies with a new vaccine. There is a hotspot population in my vicinity for excess racoons and rabies. They told us not to worry if we caught any that were tagged- not even report them as caught. That's alright with me.

Dan what is the drum of water for? To give the coons a bath?


----------



## Julie (Sep 3, 2013)

grapeman said:


> Well the troops have come out unscathed. There was no mustard gas discharged, but the faint smell of it says that the opponent was armed and prepared to use the chemical gasses.
> 
> Lawrstin we have not tried ammonia or red pepper. This is around acres of vines and that would be impractical and the effectiveness questionable. After losing an acre of grapes last year, I am not prepared to take a chance. That happened in spite of the vines being fully netted. By the time we found it was racoons, the grapes were gone. The grapes in that vineyard are about a week from harvest and I don't want to take chances. The USDA is trapping the coons also and vaccinating for rabies with a new vaccine. There is a hotspot population in my vicinity for excess racoons and rabies. They told us not to worry if we caught any that were tagged- not even report them as caught. That's alright with me.
> 
> Dan what is the drum of water for? To give the coons a bath?


 
Rich,

Now think about this, the comment is coming from Dan. A bath is not what he had in mind!


----------



## grapeman (Sep 3, 2013)

Julie said:


> Rich,
> 
> Now think about this, the comment is coming from Dan. A bath is not what he had in mind!


 
Sure he is... a bath with cement boots.............


----------



## spaniel (Sep 3, 2013)

Julie said:


> Rich,
> 
> Now think about this, the comment is coming from Dan. A bath is not what he had in mind!



Now that would be just mean. I simply relocate them...6 feet in the vertical dimension is a good place to start. 

Best of luck keeping them out for another week, I'm so much happier now that my grapes are in glass. The sweet corn near my vines kept the coons occupied and out of the grapes.


----------



## GreginND (Sep 3, 2013)

I've been told there's only one way to keep a racoon from coming back. Otherwise you need to move them more than 10 miles away.

I've caught 3 this year. Now I found a guy who will trap them for me and take them away. He wants the skins. Works out great for both of us.


----------



## grapeman (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm not telling where they go, but other than the ones last night I'm pretty sure none will return. The two critters last night took a 15 mile ride one way.


----------



## btom2004 (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm about to start a small vineyard. I didn't know I would have to deal with all of this stuff.


----------



## spaniel (Sep 3, 2013)

btom2004 said:


> I'm about to start a small vineyard. I didn't know I would have to deal with all of this stuff.



I grew up in agriculture. Now I know there is nothing more labor-intensive than vineyards and orchards.


----------



## grapeman (Sep 4, 2013)

Got another big one last night. That's 13 coons now. Unlucky for that one.


----------



## Pat57 (Sep 4, 2013)

grapeman said:


> Got another big one last night. That's 13 coons now. Unlucky for that one.



My neighbor had 15 coons at their feeder last night ! They are from Illinois and only come up a few times a year. He asked if I could get rid of some of them when they leave. What do you bait the live traps with?

thx, Pat


----------



## GreginND (Sep 4, 2013)

I use catfood but the guy I know who traps them for their skins uses fish - anchovies?


----------



## garymc (Sep 4, 2013)

Coons are good barbequed.


----------



## toddrod (Sep 4, 2013)

smoked coon gumbo is my answer to my coon problem in my grapes. I caught 9 possums and 2 coons this year. An electric fence wire is going up next year.


----------



## toddrod (Sep 4, 2013)

Pat57 said:


> My neighbor had 15 coons at their feeder last night ! They are from Illinois and only come up a few times a year. He asked if I could get rid of some of them when they leave. What do you bait the live traps with?
> 
> thx, Pat


 
Plain jumbo marshmellows with a couple of drops of vanilla works as well as fish, canned makerel mixed with cat food left over BBQ or some of the grapes works well for me.


----------



## grapeman (Sep 4, 2013)

I just open a can of cat food and put it in the center behind the trip mechanism. The guy from the USDA says you can use golf balls, but I don't have any. I guess the coons think they are eggs and try to get them..... or else they want to play a few rounds of golf........


----------



## Scott (Sep 4, 2013)

Tear up a piece of bread to trap with, works well. Catch less cats that way, do get a blue bird once in a while!


----------



## Pat57 (Sep 4, 2013)

OK, thanks guys


----------



## BMeloche (Sep 5, 2013)

...and I thought one squirrel raiding my nectarine tree was a problem. You can keep them critters!


----------

